# Mosquito plague



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Anybody else suffering from exceptionally high numbers of Mosquitos just now? Ever since the last downpour over a week ago I've been inundated by Mosquitos here in Andalucia to the point that I'm virtually housebound.

I do have stagnent water in the saucers under the plant pots and I'm guessing that's where they breed and I doo empty the smaller saucers but some of the pots are too heavy to shift.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been bitten more this year than any other year since I arrived in 2008. Mainly the tiny black midgy things that take weeks to heal. 

If they are indeed breeding in your plant trays, try stirring a small amount of shampoo into the water. Vinegar is another option. It won't harm the plants but should kill the larvae before they hatch.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

No, no different to any other year. We don't seem to be overly troubled by mosquitoes here. This year I was not bitten at all until September, think I have had 4 bites since the start of this month but none for the last few days. I don't wear mosquito repellent but do take a daily anti histamine tablet (mainly because I can sometimes have a photo-sensitive reaction to the sun, but it also helps if I am bitten because I have an allergic reaction to those too).


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Late last week I got bitten more than the whole summer.


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

DonMarco said:


> I do have stagnent water in the saucers under the plant pots and I'm guessing that's where they breed and I doo empty the smaller saucers but some of the pots are too heavy to shift.


You do know that by not emptying the large ones you could face up to a €3000 fine in the Valencia region and I would expect it to be the same elsewhere as it is in the best interest to public health that you do so.

https://www.eldiario.es/cv/Valencia-multara-particulares-comunidades-mosquito_0_777273094.html


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Even here where I live in Pau, SW France, where we have had very little rain recently, we are having major problems with biting insects and I've never known anything like it since I've lived here. In addition they said on the local radio yesterday or the day before that they anticipate that we will continue to have active tiger mosquitoes (those nasty small striped ones that can transmit serious diseases) throughout the coming winter months!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> If they are indeed breeding in your plant trays, try stirring a small amount of shampoo into the water. Vinegar is another option. It won't harm the plants but should kill the larvae before they hatch.


You don't need to stir anything in. 

Mosquito larvae hang from the water's surface head down with the "tail" acting like a snorkel through which it breathes. 

Because of that all you need to do is introduce a few drops of anything which is not water miscible and therefore floats on and disperses over the whole surface thus suffocating them, oil from my garage oil can is my prefered choice. 

You want to see it sheen on the surface no more. 

In the minute quantity needed it will not harm plants in any way.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> Even here where I live in Pau, SW France, where we have had very little rain recently, we are having major problems with biting insects and I've never known anything like it since I've lived here. In addition they said on the local radio yesterday or the day before that they anticipate that we will continue to have active tiger mosquitoes (those nasty small striped ones that can transmit serious diseases) throughout the coming winter months!


There are already tiger mosquitoes across the whole Mediterranean coast of Spain. Nasty.


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> There are already tiger mosquitoes across the whole Mediterranean coast of Spain. Nasty.


One of the main reasons is un-informed or lazy homeowners leaving standing water around.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> There are already tiger mosquitoes across the whole Mediterranean coast of Spain. Nasty.


Yes, we've had them for years here and they are now across most of France, but we don't usually have issues during winter, but then again we do have particularly mild winters in Pau and they clearly expect it to be even milder this year. There have, of course, been lots of advertising and warnings to not leave standing water anywhere for several years.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Ovaldo said:


> One of the main reasons is un-informed or lazy homeowners leaving standing water around.


Standing/stagnant water is a major reason - from whatever source (not just homeowners/renters). But people do indeed need to act appropriately.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No problems with mosquitos this year in the north Madrid area. Seems they have migrated down south because I've certainly been bitten enough in the past, but not this year nor last. I haven't noticed any advice about not leaving water about, either.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Ovaldo said:


> One of the main reasons is un-informed or lazy homeowners leaving standing water around.


I will do my best to empty the puddles forming on the 3km long track to my house after its been raining.


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

DonMarco said:


> I will do my best to empty the puddles forming on the 3km long track to my house after its been raining.


Good for you.  If it is your property than I guess that is what would be required.

I know some gypsies that'll pave it for you & at a good price - GBP or EUR...JaJa


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

horrible in catalonia but let's be honest there are ways to deter but they a darn hassle to top up or remeber to switch o/off and you only need one nasty bite to ruin a few days...one of the less publicised "Not so great" things here


----------



## rpsoroban (Sep 4, 2019)

MataMata said:


> You don't need to stir anything in.
> 
> Mosquito larvae hang from the water's surface head down with the "tail" acting like a snorkel through which it breathes.
> 
> ...


The method you describe is how they used to combat mosquitoes from spreading malaria which it did to great effect in India and Africa. They sprayed all the ponds etc which cut down the mosquito population to great effect. They probably still do but it's not so newsworthy.
So a small pump spray and some oil should do the trick.
Give it a try and enrol your neighbours in the effort!
Good luck and "don't let the ******s sting you in the first place) if possible


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

andyviola said:


> horrible in catalonia but let's be honest there are ways to deter but they a darn hassle to top up or remeber to switch o/off and you only need one nasty bite to ruin a few days...one of the less publicised "Not so great" things here


''hassle to top up or remeber to switch o/off'',,,, mechanical timers available from many shops, 5-10 euros, just buy one once a month (so you don't 'feel' the cost) over the winter.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes that's a good idea thanks. Latest ones not working great though...so trying smoke things


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

DonMarco said:


> Anybody else suffering from exceptionally high numbers of Mosquitos just now? Ever since the last downpour over a week ago I've been inundated by Mosquitos here in Andalucia to the point that I'm virtually housebound.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have stagnent water in the saucers under the plant pots and I'm guessing that's where they breed and I doo empty the smaller saucers but some of the pots are too heavy to shift.




https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/9965349/brits-spain-mosquitoes-plague/amp/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

lewisjamie1967 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/9965349/brits-spain-mosquitoes-plague/amp/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can vouch for the fact that tiger mosquitoes do bite through your clothing. Zika and Dengue aside, the bites can be pretty nasty and cause swelling and blistering.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lewisjamie1967 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/9965349/brits-spain-mosquitoes-plague/amp/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Brits in Spain only, or would that include Moroccans, Poles, Colombians, oh and Spaniards.
Classic Sun reporting


----------

